
London Blackout Blamed on Drop in Wind and Natural-Gas Power - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-09/london-blackout-occurred-amid-drop-in-wind-and-natural-gas-power
======
chovy
But is there any truth to it?

